# Wifi router + Modem for 24/7 downloading with USB/Flashdrive support @ 1-1.5k



## ankush28 (Oct 3, 2014)

One of my friend is looking for router that supports downloading on router. He'll be using HTTP/HTTPs downloads mostly and occasionally p2p torrents on Transmission/deluge. I don't know any cheap router for this purpose in 1K. He said at max he can spend 1.5K for this.
P.s. - he is using mtnl

Inbuilt storage in not required (neither possible in this budget  )

- - - Updated - - -

bump....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tell your friend to drop the idea altogether even if he has the budget as it requires quite a bit of configuring.With same budget one can build a cheap intel atom based system(or buy used one) running full fledged windows.The saving on account of difference in power consumption between two won't even get a medium sized dominos pizza.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Tell your friend to drop the idea altogether even if he has the budget as it requires quite a bit of configuring.With same budget one can build a cheap *intel atom based *system(or buy used one) running full fledged windows.The saving on account of difference in power consumption between two won't even get a medium sized dominos pizza.



I dont think he can build atom pc in ~3k (and I know some routers in 3k supports this)

If by configuring you mean dd-wrt and other cli stuff, Its okay if any reference is available.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2014)

only 1 router(asus n13u b1) used to have this feature for ~3k but it is discontinued now & i am not aware of any router ~3k presently supporting this feature on major indian online shopping sites.a new dual core intel atom kit costs ~3700 & you just need 2gb laptop ram(~1200) & any cheap psu+cabinet.one can even buy used core2duo/similar procc+mobo combination from sites like olx for a low price.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well then he've to increase budget as pc is not an option.

Thank you fir help. You are savior of this sub forum.


----------



## baiju (Oct 6, 2014)

Another option is rasperry pi. I'm using it for 24x7 torrent downloads. Consumes just around 2W only. Can be assembled for 3K.


----------



## dexterunknown (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know about HTTP downloads but if he wants it for torrents then he can try TP-Link MR3020.

transmission torrent on tplink tl-mr3020

The above link can help you make a torrentbox with the router.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 18, 2014)

i see that the OP is banned now. anyway, if he's reading this thread --> look for a used router, or a used rPi, or a used seagate goflex net/home. http downloads can be done using various softwares like aria2, pyload, etc.


----------

